# Making applesauce tonight



## daisybell (Jul 13, 2007)

I have an electric roaster that I bake turkey and ham in. I am going to try making applesauce in it tonight. That way I don't have to worry about it scorching or sticking and less stirring. Has anyone else tried this. Mine has been cooking for awhile now and it seems to be doing ok. I will be canning it tomorrow morning. Should have about 7-8 qts when finished.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have put my sliced apples in a big heavy pot and good lid, put it in the oven, very low temp, and left it all night....I usually have to drain off some apple juice in the morning, then contiue to cook it down till thick...add sugar and spices after I take it out of the pot from the oven, then recook it down....clear as mud...LOL...will sure be good for you to eat this winter.....


----------



## daisybell (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad to hear it can cook all night. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I"ve cooked apples down in the oven - 350 degrees for 1-2 hours, and they are ready. Oh, these are apples I've cut & cored with an apple wedge slicer, then cooked.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Daisybell, that is how I make apple butter. No overcooking, and scorching. I use the low setting and set the lid so that the steam can escape, stir, taste, add spices or sugar as it cooks. The liner is non-stick so the mess is minimal.
Good luck with your applesauce.
Margo


----------



## daisybell (Jul 13, 2007)

I finally got the applesauce done. Had to heat back up as I didn't have time to process that day. I got 9 pints applesauce and what was left I got 4 pints of applebutter. Hope it turns out ok as I never made applebutter before. I really like the roaster for this because as you said, you don't have to keep stirring as much. A lot less work with this. The roaster was the best investment I ever made and it is 4 yrs old now.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I bought a roaster like yours mainly to make apple butter--it works like a champ. DH loves apple butter and we can easily go through a pint at a meal. It comes in handy for roasting meats too! Grin.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

The fastest way for applesauce is the microwave! I have a 4 cup Pyrex measuring cup. Cut bad spots out of apples, chunk 'em up, and nuke for five min. Dump in a big ole pot. do this til you get tired or bored, LOL! Then run the softened apples through the Victorio strainer, sweeten and spice to your taste, and can 'em up! If they are a bit thinner than I like I line my big metal strainer with a piece of clean sheeting and drain out some of the juice. DGS loves to drink the juice still warm!
When making apple butter, I put the sauce in the slow cooker on low with the lid just barely cracked. I usually put a small amount of spices in at the beginning, because as it thickens, the spices will concentrate. cook until it's as thick as you like, stirring whenever you think of it. (Probably should be every 15 min or so, but....... :shrug: doesn't happen that often, usually!) Taste, add more spices and sweetener to your taste. Then can it up and yyyyuuuummmm on toast!


----------

